# January Photography Thread



## neonwilderness (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## brix (Jan 3, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> [/url]



Lovely.

Low Force?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks 

It's Ashgill Force, further north near Alston.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 3, 2009)

...and Alston is where?


----------



## brix (Jan 3, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Thanks
> 
> It's Ashgill Force, further north near Alston.




Well it's very beautiful and they are stunning photos.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 3, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> ...and Alston is where?



Cumbria, in the middle of the Pennines (it's the highest market town in England apparently).  Or if you want to be a bit more precise, "up north" 



brix said:


> Well it's very beautiful and they are stunning photos.



Cheers


----------



## purplex (Jan 3, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


>



Superb


----------



## Daniel (Jan 4, 2009)

Those pictures really do look amazing, the fourth one in particular.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 4, 2009)

I put these on the december thread, I think, but they were actually taken in January.


----------



## pogofish (Jan 4, 2009)

Walk on the moor today:


----------



## mort (Jan 4, 2009)

Not been on here enough recently - but here's a shot taken last night with the assistance of my new tripod.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 4, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Cumbria, in the middle of the Pennines (it's the highest market town in England apparently).  Or if you want to be a bit more precise, "up north"


I think I want to go there - lovely photos


----------



## nEptune (Jan 5, 2009)

Did me proud this shot from Scotland - it was published in a magazine as a double page spread 
Taken at Rannoch Moor at around 7:30 - 8am during a lousy October using Fuji Velvia (yeah film - remember that???!!!!)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Detroit City (Jan 5, 2009)

is that you on NYE?? 



Johnny Canuck2 said:


>


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 5, 2009)

Yesterday Thorpness and Iken Suffolk


----------



## LM17 (Jan 5, 2009)

From my New Year jaunt to Edinburgh:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 5, 2009)

Detroit City said:


> is that you on NYE??





How was Chicago?


----------



## Detroit City (Jan 5, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> How was Chicago?



i'm here permanently as of last week


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 5, 2009)

Detroit City said:


> i'm here permanently as of last week





I love Chicago.


----------



## Detroit City (Jan 5, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I love Chicago.



indeed, i'll post some pics soon as i have time


----------



## teuchter (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## teuchter (Jan 5, 2009)

nEptune said:


> Did me proud this shot from Scotland - it was published in a magazine as a double page spread
> Taken at Rannoch Moor at around 7:30 - 8am during a lousy October using Fuji Velvia (yeah film - remember that???!!!!)



It would be even nicer without the writing across the middle of it...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2009)

teuchter said:


>



Ribblehead?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 5, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Ribblehead?



Yes exactly... more photos on the countryside walks thread.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 5, 2009)

I nearly blinded myself trying to take a picture of a corona...


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 6, 2009)

Nothing seasonal about these photos. Just wanted to post something lol











I wish I had some sort of black background - that woulda been tops innit


----------



## teuchter (Jan 6, 2009)

Sweet FA said:


>



I am thinking that this is not in the UK. Is it the Dolomites or somewhere like that?


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 6, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I am thinking that this is not in the UK. Is it the Dolomites or somewhere like that?


It's outside a village called Thollon les Memises above Evian in France. The clouds are covering Lac Leman (Lake Geneva) and the mountains on the far side are part of the Swiss Alps. 

This picture was taken a few hours later after the clouds had lifted.








It's the view from my mate's balcony. The bastard


----------



## teuchter (Jan 6, 2009)

It's not a bad view to have from one's balcony, that's true enough.


----------



## e19896 (Jan 7, 2009)

A look at The Haunted House on a Hill overlooking Penistone and Holmfirth Then onto Langsett Bank Woods Moor, and reservoir Sheffield...


----------



## northeastoipunk (Jan 7, 2009)

a dead tree at shotley bridge , reminded me of antlers


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> I wish I had some sort of black background - that woulda been tops innit



I'd imagine it would be pretty simple to select the white background and invert it, with not too shoddy results.


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 7, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'd imagine it would be pretty simple to select the white background and invert it, with not too shoddy results.


I don't have a mouse for the laptop that I edited it on, I tried it with the trackpad & just couldn't get rid of all the crappy bits at the edge of the bloke

I might be able to do a better selection by making some sort of adjustment layer, and using curves to max out the contrast between the bloke and the background, maybe feathering the edge of the selection by 1 or 2 pixels... can you do that in Gimp? I know ya can in PS


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## lobster (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 8, 2009)

lobster said:


>



Trees make a good subject this time of year


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 8, 2009)

Some pics taken on the way home from work tonight.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 8, 2009)

Some lovely wintry and foggy pics there, peeps.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## dlx1 (Jan 10, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


>



nice


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 10, 2009)

-4C this morning in the mist


----------



## Padcore (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## army_of_one (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## lighterthief (Jan 11, 2009)

Few more from Hackney:


----------



## cybertect (Jan 11, 2009)

teuchter said:


>



lovely framing


----------



## e19896 (Jan 11, 2009)

This week he seemed a little shy:






Last week pc Darryl 8006, he had a camera on his hat and was asking for copys of propaganda  not same this week, he was not that interactive and spent an 1 hour plus with his hand over his face..


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 11, 2009)

stowpirate said:


>





cybertect said:


> lovely framing


Good innit, I love using stuff to frame stuff, although the opportunity to do so doesn't arise too often

edit no.2: This kind of composition adds a 'layer of interest' to the photo...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## teuchter (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## teuchter (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## e19896 (Jan 14, 2009)

Surprise View left hand of on the A6187 between Sheffield and Hathersage.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 14, 2009)

Is it the mysterious Beast of Hathersage?


----------



## e19896 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Is it the mysterious Beast of Hathersage?



Yes indeed, watching the weather forecast pays off, i like the one on radio 4 at midnight, no tripod mind you and i bought some filters and left them as well but stunning..


----------



## e19896 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 15, 2009)

teuchter said:


>



This is fantastic.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 15, 2009)

e19896 said:


> Surprise View left hand of on the A6187 between Sheffield and Hathersage.



Reminds me of one I took recently of some deer. I didn't have a zoom lens unfortunately, so it's not as good as yours.


----------



## cybertect (Jan 15, 2009)

January fun with Volkswagens...


----------



## Dreadwear (Jan 16, 2009)

Both taken in January.


----------



## army_of_one (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Jan 17, 2009)

A few of the boy out in Ewell last Sunday.


----------



## janeb (Jan 17, 2009)

Couple of weekends ago, Whitley Bay


----------



## mort (Jan 17, 2009)

Updgraded to a nikon d90 today.  playing around with it...











some monkeying around with curves, sharpen etc in pshop.  overall a lovely bit of kit


----------



## e19896 (Jan 18, 2009)

Derbyshire's industrial heritage is vast - from the Derwent Valley Mills (one of the Midlands two world heritage site's), Derby's railway and aerospace industries (which continue to this day) and North Derbyshire's mining to name but a few. The county was also home to numerous foundries and perhaps the best known were those at Stanton and Staveley.

Iron production in Stanton dates back to the Roman period and remains have been found of Medieval operations. The true beginning is believed to be when Benjamin Smith of Chesterfield established several furnaces along the Nutbrook Canal. Unfortunately Smith struggled and the company went through a series of takeovers during the 19th century.

In the 1870s there was a huge demand for Iron due to the ongoing Franco Prussian War and became the Stanton Ironworks Company. In 1960 it merged with the works at Staveley near Chesterfield to become Stanton and Staveley and was nationalised into British Steel.

In the 1980s it was privatised and was acquired by the Pont-a-Mouson group later Saint Gobain. At its peak it employed over 12,000 people, production ceased in 2007.

A more concise history can be found here - www.stantonironworks.co.uk 

What a way to start 2009 off for urban exploration thanks for the heads up from Mr T and befor you think idd like some of that read here The rest of the images are here ..


----------



## army_of_one (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 19, 2009)

e19896 said:


> photos


Bad! (i.e. good)


----------



## Rainingstairs (Jan 22, 2009)

*big kitty*


----------



## Nina (Jan 24, 2009)

Starlings swarm Brighton pier


----------



## army_of_one (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 25, 2009)

That's nice Nina.

Army of One... is your monitor OK or was that top one meant to look like a surreal painting?


----------



## Dreadwear (Jan 25, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> That's nice Nina.
> 
> Army of One... is your monitor OK or was that top one meant to look like a surreal painting?



I must say I really like that effect.


----------



## army_of_one (Jan 25, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> That's nice Nina.
> 
> Army of One... is your monitor OK or was that top one meant to look like a surreal painting?



I just got PSE 7 and I was fiddling about to see what I could produce. 

I'm all for surrealism and impressionism.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 25, 2009)

I was looking for a portrait location in the local woods and ended up taking these:






my eye really fucking hurt lots for hours after takin that

























Slight curves adjustment and massive Velviaesque sharpness & saturation boost...


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 25, 2009)

army_of_one said:


> I just got PSE 7 and I was fiddling about to see what I could produce.
> 
> I'm all for surrealism and impressionism.


It's not my cup of tea but I'm all for surrealist tweakage too


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 25, 2009)

neonwilderness... that 2nd one is BADD

its a bit un-straight, but still badass

btw... just wondering do you also have trouble holding the camera straight while holding it for vertical composition? I have to try really hard to keep my horizontal lines straight, & when I look at my pics later on the camera is always slightly tilted to the left.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah I can never seem to compose a shot straight either.  Although in that one the window at the back is level, I must have been standing a bit off centre and using a wide lens has emphasized the effect.

I think I might have another go at editing that again tonight, the lighting is a bit off in a couple of places too.


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeh, I find it a lot harder to compose straight with my wide lens, seems fine on the 50mm.

I don;t notice a lot when I'm looking through the viewfinder lol


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2009)

I've just come to the conclusion that I don't stand straight


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's a slightly different version.  Still a bit overexposed in places and the orientation still looks a bit off


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 26, 2009)

Your face looks a bit off.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2009)

That probably explains why my photos usually need rotating


----------



## army_of_one (Jan 26, 2009)

I've been trying to work on my composition while shooting around town. I guess I still have a long way to go.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 26, 2009)

Working on a few different Land art project ideas at the moment.


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 27, 2009)

Well army of one, it seems to be working.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## e19896 (Jan 27, 2009)

www.chinesenewyearsheffield.org.uk/


----------



## Daniel (Jan 27, 2009)

Thought I'd take my LX3 for a spin finally, so went for a walk in the park this morning, out of 99 pictures this was the only one I was slightly happy with 

I thought I had a couple other good ones, but when I got home and looked on the computer some were too damn dark =\






Guess I'll try again on the weekend when its a bit brighter


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 27, 2009)

And the lord said open thy apperture and increase thy shutter time


----------



## purplex (Jan 27, 2009)

stowpirate said:


>




Dog discovers water is cold, poor love
his eyes are ace in that pic


----------



## Daniel (Jan 27, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> And the lord said open thy apperture and increase thy shutter time



Ha, Kay.  So I'm right to think f is shutter time the 1/10 is aperture?

(I really shoulda just read the manual  )

Edit: Guess not, f is the aperture according to wiki


----------



## teuchter (Jan 27, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Ha, Kay.  So I'm right to think f is shutter time the 1/10 is aperture?
> 
> (I really shoulda just read the manual  )



Other way round.


----------



## LM17 (Jan 27, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


>




My mate's in that picture!


----------



## Paul Russell (Jan 27, 2009)

LM17 said:


> My mate's in that picture!



Who, the guy with the camera, or the megaphone?


----------



## army_of_one (Jan 27, 2009)

Dusk on the Farm


----------



## e19896 (Jan 28, 2009)

Guest and Chrimes Brass founders and Manufacturers
Rotherham South Yorkshire:


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 28, 2009)

e19896 said:


> Guest and Chrimes Brass founders and Manufacturers
> Rotherham South Yorkshire:


rascist


----------



## northeastoipunk (Jan 28, 2009)

really strange mist at sunset out my window tonight it came and went in half a minute wasnt sure if it was mist or low cloud me photo doesnt do it justice , and i couldnt get a good pic out of bathroom window cos me compact focuses on the glass


----------



## snadge (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## e19896 (Jan 28, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> rascist



humour ie me takeing the piss..


----------



## Daniel (Jan 28, 2009)

I decided I liked this one now, so thought I'd add it.


----------



## army_of_one (Jan 28, 2009)

e19896 said:


> humour ie me takeing the piss..



My wife did the same thing at M. Toussoud's with Hitler's statue. If you're taking the piss that might be all well and good. Photo's don't always convey what we want them too though.

I asked my wife to take it off of her myspace and after some discussion she did.


----------



## snadge (Jan 28, 2009)

army_of_one said:


> I asked my wife to take it off of her myspace and after some discussion she did.



what sort of discussion?


----------



## army_of_one (Jan 28, 2009)

snadge said:


> what sort of discussion?



My reasons for disliking the fact that my german wife had a picture of herself smiling and saluting over Hitler's shoulder. And her reasons for finding it humorous.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 28, 2009)

the rest are on flickr


----------



## teuchter (Jan 28, 2009)

Good photos from GLC there...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 28, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Good photos from GLC there...



good but a tad boring i think.

the joy of a new camera is being able to take photos like that i'm just not sure that they aren't to stock like or indeed going thorugh the motions with the subject matter.  Whislt all good from a study of how do i shoot an image like that they aren't reinterpretations of anything you've not seen before.  

hence me thinking they are a little stock/commerical. 

but that's why i was there to get the commerical images and i guess it forefills that brief I'm just not sure they do anythign for me other than scream commerical shots however... 

I'm sure squelch will be along to tell me it's a cheesey old pile of stock nonsense and to stop being pretentious shortly


----------



## snadge (Jan 28, 2009)

army_of_one said:


> My reasons for disliking the fact that my german wife had a picture of herself smiling and saluting over Hitler's shoulder. And her reasons for finding it humorous.



I would also find it funny as well, nothing to do with why you found it offensive though.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 28, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> good but a tad boring i think.
> 
> the joy of a new camera is being able to take photos like that i'm just not sure that they aren't to stock like or indeed going thorugh the motions with the subject matter.  Whislt all good from a study of how do i shoot an image like that they aren't reinterpretations of anything you've not seen before.
> 
> ...



I would probably agree with your self-assessment. They are still nice shots though.


----------



## cybertect (Jan 28, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> good but a tad boring i think.



That first one certainly isn't. It's a cracker. 

The only thing that lets it down is his hand creeping into frame. I'd crop it square, pretty much as the Flickr thumbnail has done.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 28, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I would probably agree with your self-assessment. They are still nice shots though.



oh sure I'm well pleased with the 5d markII as my new shooting toy it's hd video as well is rather good am editing something together about the trip as well from the footage shot on it, although i coul dhave done with a steady grip.

I'm even more pleased that most of these shots were after the camera had an unfortunate drop from about 15 foot on to a marble floo smashing off the polarizing filter in the process (and causing a compleate heart stopping moment of oh fuck that was stupid) followed by total joy at the camreas resiliaence and compleate fucntioning afterwards.  Nice to test out the sturdyness of your kit not sure i'd recommend doing it on purpose though (or hanging a camera that heavey by it's strap on anything ever... camera good strap weak...)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 28, 2009)

cybertect said:


> That first one certainly isn't. It's a cracker.
> 
> The only thing that lets it down is his hand creeping into frame. I'd crop it square, pretty much as the Flickr thumbnail has done.



not a fan of cropping tbh unless it's goign to be for some commerical use and then the original image will be butchered anyways... 

as it was shot for my own edit.


----------



## e19896 (Jan 28, 2009)

army_of_one said:


> My wife did the same thing at M. Toussoud's with Hitler's statue. If you're taking the piss that might be all well and good. Photo's don't always convey what we want them too though.
> 
> I asked my wife to take it off of her myspace and after some discussion she did.



People who know me will get the joke, and just to make the point millitant anti racist therfor funny as fuck in context, oh do lighten up people..


----------



## teuchter (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## teuchter (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 29, 2009)

nice


----------



## northeastoipunk (Jan 29, 2009)

army_of_one said:


> My reasons for disliking the fact that my german wife had a picture of herself smiling and saluting over Hitler's shoulder. And her reasons for finding it humorous.



i have a pic my girlfriend took on face book  of me giveing the old right arm salute ive used it as profile pic , anyone who is in my friends list knows im staunch anti nazi , but it was a private joke at the time , as people presume im a fascist and wed been at tynemouth station that day and they had nazi uniforms for sale , lynn joked "im gonna get you one give the buggers something to talk about "cos i might have well have been wearing one the amount of stares i get from people in street . i hate peoples misconceptions


----------



## LM17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> Who, the guy with the camera, or the megaphone?



The dude in the black jacket and tracksuit holding Socialist Worker


----------



## Forkboy (Jan 30, 2009)

Gawd I'm bored..


----------



## zenie (Jan 30, 2009)

miaow! 

*steals cat*


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 30, 2009)

Forkboy said:


> Gawd I'm bored..


That's clear. 

Pick up camera. Go outside. Create.

(god I sound like an Apple advert or something.)


----------



## teuchter (Jan 30, 2009)

Forkboy said:


> Gawd I'm bored..



Introduced with this statement, I really enjoyed those two photos.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 30, 2009)

Forkboy said:


> Gawd I'm bored..




How can that be?  That is a great book.


----------



## Forkboy (Jan 30, 2009)

I think agitated/restless might have been a better word.. thanks to nicotine withdrawal..  

And yes, it's an amazing book but I've just finished it and realised that I've got shedloads less interesting stuff to read now.. *gah*


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 31, 2009)

Professor Manuel Hassassian, Palestinian Ambassador to the UK


----------



## army_of_one (Jan 31, 2009)

I took this on the way home from work a couple of days ago. For the non-astronomers those are Venus and the moon in the sky.


----------

